# raymarine



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont see alot of discussion on this particular brand. Do any pro bass people use it?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

check some salt water sites. that's where they are most popular.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

